# Electician



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking to pt some pot lighting in my living room. I have done a few rooms in the house in the past and had a retired electrician that I used that was still licence. I have since lost contact with him. (had his cell number and its no longer active). Was just wandering if anyone here would know someone in Ottawa you could suggest. This is fairly simple connections and looking for someone on the side or retired. Thanks.


----------



## KelownaCondo (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm a electrician from Ottawa. I don't do many side jobs but my old co-worker might want to do it. Risky business doing electrical on the side now.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks KelownaCondo. If you want to ask him that would be appreciated.


----------

